# Thetford toilet



## 117687 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have just got a 1988 kon tikki it has a thetford toilet but there is no power going to flush switch have checked all fuses that i can find but is there more


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Pluff, That will be a MK1 which is white, when you take the cassette out there is a 3a glass fuse in the underneath of the operating mechanism. There are 2 microswitcheds in the mechanism but more likely it will be the pump itself seized. Remove the toilet roll holder & you will see the pump which is held in with a no 2 pozi, undo & take the pump out & on the bottom you can see the impeller & with a thin object try turning it, if it doesnt spin freely it is dead, Steve


----------

